# Access till extern HD som user

## MdaG

Nu har jag brottats med något alldeles för länge. Så jag tänkte att nån av er kanske kunde hjälpa mig med det. Jag vill kunna komma åt min externa Maxtor One Touch HD som en vanlig user. Hur lyckas jag med det? Jag har aktiverat users som option i min fstab, men kan fortfarande inte komma åt den (bara mounta).

fstab

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                          <dump/pass>

/dev/hda2               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime                  1 2

/dev/hda4               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail                  0 1

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user                     0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/removable  ntfs            noauto,users,exec               0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs            noauto,users,exec               0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                        0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0
```

Det är /dev/sda1 som är Maxtorn om det skulle vara oklart   :Wink: 

----------

## keyson

Hej.

Hur skulle det vara att också kolla rättigheten på

/dev/sda1. Det kan vara så att den tillhör

root:disk och du ligger inte med i disk gruppen.

-Kjell

----------

## MdaG

```
# ls -l sda1

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 34 Jan 16 21:30 sda1 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1
```

Det verkar som om users kan exekvera och läsa från disken. I min disk grupp har jag bara adm och root däremot. Måste jag lägga till enskilda users för att ge de läs och exekveringsrättigheter?

*edit*

Det hjälpte inte att lägga till min user till disk-gruppen.

```
$ cd removable/

-bash: cd: removable/: Permission denied
```

----------

## keyson

Kolla vad du får på

ls -al /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

sda1 är en länk.

Du bör ha brw-rw---- på den. Det är ett block device och

skall kunna läsas och skrivas av root och användare eller

en grup users eller disk.

Att sätta x på den är ingen ide. en disk är inte körbar den går

av sig själv  :Smile: .

Verkar som du kör devfs.

-Kjell

----------

## MdaG

```
# ls -al /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

brw-------  1 root root 8, 1 Jan  1  1970 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1
```

Block device? Måste jag ha med option "dev" i min fstab?

----------

## keyson

Nej någon dev behöver du nog inte ha med.

Alla diskar är block device.

Men du bör ha

brw-rw----   root:disk

på din /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1.

Som den är nu så kan bara root läsa o skriva.

Om du kör devfs så finns det en fil i /etc som styr

hur devicen tilldelas rättigheter m.m.

Jag har glömt hur den funkade. Kör ett rent udev system

med HAL D-BUS IVMAN så min maskin funkar som de

jag tvingas använda på jobbet. Sätter jag i en cd så öppnas

konqurer (utforskarn) och visar innehållet. Sedan är det bara att

trycka på eject. Skulle jag peta i ett usb minne så händer samma

sak, förutom ejeckt knappen  :Smile: 

-Kjell

----------

## MdaG

OK. Jag antar att det är devfsd.conf du talar om. Ska titta närmare på den. Hmm, när jag installerade Gentoo gjorde jag en stage 3 installation. Jag kommer inte ihåg ifall devfs, udev etc. var ett aktivt val jag gjorde   :Confused: 

*edit*

Hittade inget om ägarrättigheter och storage device i den filen   :Sad: 

----------

## keyson

Hej

Sitter på jobbet men skall titta på det när jag kommer hem.

Om du tittar på cdrom delen i devfs.conf får du nog en ide

om hur det skall vara.

Jag har för mig att jag latjade med detta när jag körde cdrw'n på

scsi. Det skall finnas någon rad /scsi/host.*/lun.*........ något.

Läs detta så ser du att det går att sätta permission.

http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/SCSI-2.4-HOWTO.html#devfs

eller detta

http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/06/msg01906.html

Så får du en aning om hur det skall se ut.

-Kjell

----------

## MdaG

```
# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

#REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660
```

Men, det är min externa hårddisk jag vill åt, är det samma sak?

Vad är udev och varför har inte jag det? 

 :Smile: 

----------

## keyson

Jepp.

Du har förstått det hela. Jag tror att du kan testa med att

sätta 

```
chmod 660 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1
```

and

```
chown root:disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1
```

direkt i consolen och testa.

Då bör den hanteras som en vanlig disk.

Har en svag aning om att dev status är sparad i /lib/devfs....

någonting så den kan komma ihåg detta. Det är bara att testa.

Att konvertera till udev är inte så svårt. Du emergar udev sedan

tar du bort devfs ur kärnan. Det går att köra en kernel switch

i grub på kernel raden också.

Det finns en beskrivning i doc'en och även på forumet.

-Kjell

----------

## MdaG

Jepp, läser på om udev och devfs. Tackar för din tid  :Smile: 

*edit*

Jag konverterar nog till udev när jag ändå håller på. Allt ska inte vara krångligt   :Wink: 

*edit*

Har gjort följande nu:

```
# genkernel --udev all

# emerge udev

# reboot
```

Ingen skillnad   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

